# traceroute -T (Linux to BSD)



## SortedSand (Mar 18, 2015)

I want to run this command (Linux):

`traceroute -n -T -p 25 gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com`

I want to run it in FreeBSD for the same functionality.

What is the correct syntax for the same output?


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't have a Linux machine readily available to check what the Linux output looks like but based off a description in the Linux traceroute(8) (link) manual `traceroute -n -P tcp -p 25 <destination_address>` sounds like it will be close in FreeBSD traceroute(8).


----------



## phoenix (Mar 19, 2015)

You can also install net/tcptraceroute to do the same thing.  It's available on Linux and FreeBSD, so the same command and options will work on both.


----------

